# FNGU



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Fang leveraged 3x etf

Near the end of a bull run few stock participate. The FANGs seams to be the few stocks where the money is going. A safer way to play is take 80% of your money off the table & play 3x FANG ETF & dance close to the door.


----------

